# Girls Shopping Trip Swindon - 17th April



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Need some new undies :wink: so a trip to Swindon Designer Outlet is called for...

Saturday 17th April meet there at 10:30.

Anyone interested?

Louise


----------



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

So thats ANOTHER 6 pairs to but then louise is it? :lol:

ALL women must be the same, my wife goes through them like there's no tomorrow


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I'll have to chat with the other half and I'll let you know.

Kids optional?

Bec


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Bec If your kids like shopping then why not? Mine won't fit in the TTR :wink:

L


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

She's my daughter, she likes shopping :wink:

Bec


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Ooooooh shopping, very tempted!!
Maybe yes, will have to check hubby's sporting diary first!!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Just spoken to Katherine she is defn coming... will also check with Donna...

Lisa? Dani? any more?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Any men coming to carry our heavy shopping bags? :roll:


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes, I'll be bringing the other half, I'm sure he'll help - not that he'll have much of an option :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hi all 

Sorry but the 17th April is out for me. Charlie is playing in the cup final and I just have to be there.

Next time hopefully 

Lisa

aka barely_legal

hmmm I must change that............


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

lol - bought back memories!!!

L :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

girls driving TT s what ever next


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

t7 said:


> Lisa? Dani? any more?


Thanks for asking Louise :-* but I still hate shopping :? 
Driving, gym, jogging/running: any time


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> t7 said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa? Dani? any more?
> ...


You don't need any new undies then?


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Hello all - I'll try my best but have slipped a disc :? it has gone before and it may be okay for Saturday as it has started to heal that quick before with the aid of Reiki. But today I can't even walk so all plans on hold but will try


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear this, Kath!! Get better real soon :-*


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

kctt said:


> Hello all - I'll try my best but have slipped a disc :? it has gone before and it may be okay for Saturday as it has started to heal that quick before with the aid of Reiki. But today I can't even walk so all plans on hold but will try


ooooo hope you feel better soon - i'll keep my fingers crossed for you :-*


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Is this shopping trip still on?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

paulatt said:


> Is this shopping trip still on?


I've cleared the plastic  and emptied the boot, :? so I hope so. 

I can't think of a better first meet than shopping, 8)

even if I have to go on me own. :? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Thank you ladies  
Today I can walk................ [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Will have to decide on Saturday morning - so what time is the ETA at the shops?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Shopping frenzzzy!

Got sticthed up by the ex so for one horrible moment thought I might have to bring the kids in the A6 (booo) however the love of my life :wink: is going to be around to babysit so I can come topless and child-free! I will have to make it up to him _BIGTIME_ when I get home of course.. :roll: :wink: 

Lets meet at junction 16, come off the M4, head towards Swindon and there is a hotel immediately on the left (turn left at the lights). Lets meet in the car park at 10 for 10:15. IM me your mobile no if you are worried you might run late...

I will be travelling M25 M4 so post if youd like to meet somewhere...

Likely suspects are:

Bec
Mrs Claus
Paula
Kath - if you feel okay... :?

L


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Home safe and sound - kids had been really good - phew :wink:

Great day out - good company and some good bargains.... the Lejaby especially met with approval.... 

Oh and you guys BOTH owe me a coffee - so dont leave it too long before you post up another date!

L x


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

t7 said:


> .... the Lejaby especially met with approval....


Gosh you were quick to model your shopping!! :wink: 
You had only been away from him for 6 hours!!



> Oh and you guys BOTH owe me a coffee
> L x


We are saving you from the millions of calories in that sticky toffee coffee you had!! :lol: 
Okay, next time I'll pay.......


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So barbie had a good day out bying sexy lingerie?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2004)

Home at last, the traffic was terrible. 

Had a lovely day, thank you ladies. :-* It was great to meet you both, can't wait for the next one. Besides, we never did find the right purse or the little black dress, so we'll just have to keep going until we do 



t7 said:


> the Lejaby especially met with approval....


Did I miss the pictures? :? 

:-*


----------

